# Say goodbye....



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well boys, it was great while it lasted. Say goodbye to the ice season until next year. I know it was short but I really enjoyed my limited time on the hard water this year. Got a new shanty, did some mods, fished some new waters and fished with some great people I've known and some that I just met. Also caught some personal best fish and some new species. Hard to believe how productive it's been in such a short amount of time. Let's see some pics of how you spent your season. I'll start it with a pic of a new species I caught, little grass pickerel.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

7 days straight of 40+ but only 2 nights above freezing. We will be back on in feb hopefully.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I refuse...... its not done yet.............


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It's long ways to spring! I wouldn't pack your gear away too tight.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

It's not over yet!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Inland lakes aren't done. Erie is running out of time. I think there's one last chance for Erie. Inland stuff will give up more. Just be safe. Healed up re-frozen ice is not virgin new ice. I'm preaching to the choir guys but don't let the fever get the best of us. Spuds, spikes, ropes, and friends!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

It ain't over till the fat lady sings and I duct taped her mouth shut so she can't sing.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, it aint over till it's April. Historically, I've done a lot of ice fishing in February and even beginning of March in some years. Very possible that we get a polar vortex in February that will have us on the ice again!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I doubt it's over it's normally just starting anyways


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*2X SCUM_FROG*


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's over !!!! NOW THE REAL COUNTDOWN BEGINS FOR OPEN WATER FISHING.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually 68 days till the first day of spring. CANT WAIT


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Round 3 is going to give us ice for the entire month of February, and a good portion of March!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Still a lot of winter yet. Don't give up yet. end of Jan through March has a chance of being really cold.




musclebeach22 said:


> Well boys, it was great while it lasted. Say goodbye to the ice season until next year. I know it was short but I really enjoyed my limited time on the hard water this year. Got a new shanty, did some mods, fished some new waters and fished with some great people I've known and some that I just met. Also caught some personal best fish and some new species. Hard to believe how productive it's been in such a short amount of time. Let's see some pics of how you spent your season. I'll start it with a pic of a new species I caught, little grass pickerel.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

The trouble is a lot of the ice fishing we do in the months of February and March is really dependent on the ice that forms in January. The extended forecast doesn't look good for making ice over the next 2 weeks. Just drove by one of our local upground reservoirs and there's already 6" of water on top of the ice on the upwind side. If we had 12+" of ice it would last for a while. The 5 1/2" we have now will be gone before you know it.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ErieEye said:


> The trouble is a lot of the ice fishing we do in the months of February and March is really dependent on the ice that forms in January. The extended forecast doesn't look good for making ice over the next 2 weeks. Just drove by one of our local upground reservoirs and there's already 6" of water on top of the ice on the upwind side. If we had 12+" of ice it would last for a while. The 5 1/2" we have now will be gone before you know it.


Only takes 3 days of temps near zero to make ice thick enough to fish depending on the wind.


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope this isn't the end of it either. I only got out once last year and about 5 times this year. Fingers crossed for more ice


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

One thing mother nature just proved. We had open water on Thursday and we were ice fishing on Monday so there you go. NEVER SAY DIE !!!! Drive north !!!!!!!


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think it's going to happen at Erie. The 2week forecast doesn't look good for making ice. Usually January is the month that we make the majority of ice. Febuary the daylight hours are getting longer. I do think we will get back out on the inland lakes. Just my opinion!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

No need to worry till the ice we have now is gone! Still sittin on 5-6" at skeeter right now


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> No need to worry till the ice we have now is gone! Still sittin on 5-6" at skeeter right now


Are u fishing in the marina hr drive for me so kinda want to know where the best ice is for me to fish thanks for any info


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wally15 said:


> Are u fishing in the marina hr drive for me so kinda want to know where the best ice is for me to fish thanks for any info


Was out of cemetery


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The way the forecast is looking, could be another iffy weekend but a possibility to get out. 50° for a day and a half but then back to around or below freezing all the way until Monday. The warm temps, wind and runoff are going to eat the crap out of the edges and then possibly freeze back up starting Thursday night. Hopefully the main ice sheets will hold up until then...........


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> The way the forecast is looking, could be another iffy weekend but a possibility to get out. 50° for a day and a half but then back to around or below freezing all the way until Monday. The warm temps, wind and runoff are going to eat the crap out of the edges and then possibly freeze back up starting Thursday night. Hopefully the main ice sheets will hold up until then...........


Exactly what I'm thinking. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I just can't seem to pull the trigger on a new flasher when I look at the forecast, we were spoiled 3 and 4 years ago, I have been wanting to get back on erie.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not going to happen at Erie. It's a repeat of last winter. I sold some of my equipment already. If it's not Erie Ice fishing it's not ice fishing at all !!!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Less people fishing inland lakes does not bother me.  Heck, i've come close to getting a 2nd flasher and already have 2 different shanties.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am more than happy to fish inland waters and explore new territory.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm doutfull here in central Ohio I know extended forecast are not to accurate. But no more deep freezes here up to 25 days out. Plenty of 30/40°days an notes of high 20's°. But I imagine what little ice we had won't hold up to well. 
I'm already at a lost this weekend. I don't know what to do or where to go. Lakes iffy ice rivers will be blown up....
Got a trout pond near buy with a airiators hopefully the wind will knock the rest of it's ice off


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

It's never good when we get ice before Christmas!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Seems the last 10 years we have had good ice for 2 years followed by 2 years of not much ice... this is year 2 of not much ice... here's to next year!
I'll keep hoping but won't be surprised if that's it for the year.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Now the extended forecast is showing another cold snap moving in once we get beyond next week lol.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I wouldn't hold my breath on any long range forecasts around here. Change stations on the weather reports and get three different reports .


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

GUYS GOOD NEWS!!!! Feb 8-15 looks good!!! I love how they think they can forecast this far out


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 227561
> GUYS GOOD NEWS!!!! Feb 8-15 looks good!!! I love how they think they can forecast this far out


Fingers crossed this holds true!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scott sabol from fox8 tweeted this today!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Let's hope its builds a real nice base this time around.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

If you think it's over in January you gotta be crazy. I think the best is yet to come.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Since I will be moving back home from NY I pray there's gonna be ice!


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, this is my first winter in ten years. Fingers still crossed!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Last 5 days of the 15 day look pretty good right now


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It's going to drop out for the next month. There saying below average


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 227992


Hopefully we can get a huge(trump voice) cold blast


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hyuuuge! I vote for a cold one.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bit


lovin life said:


> View attachment 227992


bottom line boys I want one of the other soft or hard water! Make up its mind! Possibly be on my boat this weekend jigging for eyes out west on Saturday and Sunday panfishing up at presque!


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Hate to say it but it ain't gonna happen. End of the 15 day forecast is showing a high of 40 degrees. Basically there's no arctic air being forecast in the next 15 days. Highs in the low 30s lows in the low 20s. That won't get it done. That's the forecast on weather.com and god knows they're never wrong.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ErieEye said:


> Hate to say it but it ain't gonna happen. End of the 15 day forecast is showing a high of 40 degrees. Basically there's no arctic air being forecast in the next 15 days. Highs in the low 30s lows in the low 20s. That won't get it done. That's the forecast on weather.com and god knows they're never wrong.


It's still January......of course it will still happen


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

With the water being as cold as it is, how many nights in the teens will be required to grow a good later inland. Cause I'm seeing from the 28th to the 10th most nights are significantly below freezing. There are few daytime temperatures in the 40s but it might build up without too much snow cover. If all goes well ice might be better than the early ice we had. Im hopeful for a good week or two.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pomoxis33 said:


> With the water being as cold as it is, how many nights in the teens will be required to grow a good later inland. Cause I'm seeing from the 28th to the 10th most nights are significantly below freezing. There are few daytime temperatures in the 40s but it might build up without too much snow cover. If all goes well ice might be better than the early ice we had. Im hopeful for a good week or two.


Or month(fingers crossed)


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> It's still January......of course it will still happen


It might, but I doubt it. There are many different "types" of Winter. This part of the year, in our area, is called "meteorological Winter". In other words, usually the coldest part of the year. In this case it is not!



Pomoxis33 said:


> With the water being as cold as it is, how many nights in the teens will be required to grow a good later inland. Cause I'm seeing from the 28th to the 10th most nights are significantly below freezing. There are few daytime temperatures in the 40s but it might build up without too much snow cover. If all goes well ice might be better than the early ice we had. Im hopeful for a good week or two.


Don't know what part of the state you're in, but there were quite a few nights in the single digits in December, with daytime highs below freezing, that allowed that ice to form. 

Yes, the surface can freeze in a single night. I've seen that happen on Lake Erie! But, that doesn't mean you can go walk around on it!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> It might, but I doubt it. There are many different "types" of Winter. This part of the year, in our area, is called "meteorological Winter". In other words, usually the coldest part of the year. In this case it is not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok so since this is the coldest week and isn't,why can't a different week be colder? I know weather. Been a nut once I was like 4......it's not over.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Pomoxis33 said:


> With the water being as cold as it is, how many nights in the teens will be required to grow a good later inland. Cause I'm seeing from the 28th to the 10th most nights are significantly below freezing. There are few daytime temperatures in the 40s but it might build up without too much snow cover. If all goes well ice might be better than the early ice we had. Im hopeful for a good week or two.


Actually the later you get into the season the harder it is to make ice. If you've ever had to deal with frozen water lines then you know that the hot water lines will freeze quicker than the cold water lines. The water temps as you approach the month of February can actually be so cold that it will slow ice formation. It comes down to water density. In order for us to build an ice pack like we had it would actually have to get colder for a longer period. I've seen it too many times where those February cold snaps don't give us fishable ice. Last February would be a perfect example. A few bodies of water did build safe ice, however most didn't. Mind you the low on February 14th was into the lower single digits with no wind.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wind and snow will play a big part. Ice can grow at an amazing rate if the conditions are right. I'd bet money that a lot of people will be out in February. The past 2 years I've been on 3" of (good enough for me) ice on nimi when it was still 70% open water.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Or month(fingers crossed)


I read a report on here the other day a guy said water temp was 48


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I know the surface water temp was 40 degrees on Mosquito because that's what my fishfinder said yesterday.Ponds and smaller, shallow bodies I could see possibly having safe ice in the next 2-3 weeks. But bigger reserviors no, not by March.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

West branch on Saturday was 38.3 by cabline rd bay and 35.2 at the damn. It will cool pretty fast with the weather coming. Be patient and safe


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I keep looking at the NWS forecast and it keeps looking a little better every day. Now saying only 1 day above freezing in the 7-day forecast with some nights in the teens. Sure think we will have ice again just have to see how well it builds. Only choice in Ohio is to either play the waiting game or go chase the ice up North.

Not pointing out any individuals, but all the strong opinions you see from internet fisherman _(on here and other fishing sites)_ about ice growth always make me chuckle. Heck, scientists have no accurate method to predict ice growth and melt in nature. You read how clueless they are almost everyday about what is going to happen with that Antarctic ice shelf.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I think there is a great chance we will have safe ice on the inland lakes in Feb. Feb looks like it might be a cold month. Hope it keeps going through March too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

After looking at the 15 day forecast we may be able to get out on Aquila/ smaller lakes/ponds in a few weeks but larger lakes I don't think so. Decided not to put my gear up just yet.


----------

